# My Happy Place (Traincase)



## oracle1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I finally had a moment of peace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I decided to take pictures of my collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im really into eyeshadows(as you can tell. lol)






*Blues*




Fade, Blue Storm, Fountain Blue, Bang on Blue, Deep Truth
Tilt, Cornflower, Cobalt, Blue, Contrast
Naval Blue Felt Blue, Nile, Electric Eel, Blu-Noir


*Browns*




Honestly, Cork, Hard to Please, Fake, Expresso
Romp, Soba, Mulch, Java Bean, Brun
Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Tempting, Rummy, Embark

*Corals*




Samoa Silk, Expensive Pink, Antiqued Sun Goddess, All that Glitters
Gleam, Jete, Mythology, Flare, Copper Sparkle
Love-Bud, Coral, Texture, Coppering, Pink Bronze

*Dark Pinks*




Dovefeather, Demi-Sweet, Sushi Flower, Passionate, Romping
Prize Bloom, Creme de Violet, Budding Beauty, Plum Dressing, Purple Shower
Mancather, Floral Fantasy, Fushia, Stars n Rockets, Endless Love

*Greens 1*




Pastorale, Pagan, Meadow, Nightlight, Plumage
Leafette, Eyepoppin, Fiction, Sumptuous Olive, ?
silly Goose Sultress Forest Green, Greensmoke, ?

*Greens 2*




Bitter, Overgrown, Pickle, Sprout, Velvet Moss
Golder's Green, Kelly Green, Springtime Skipper, Guacamole, Humid
Golden Olive, Emerald Green, Swimming, Wondergrass, Femme Noir

*Light Pinks*




Faintly Fleur, Seedy Pearl, Slip Pink, Up-Do, Da Bling
Laze, Petalscent, Pure Energy, Girlie, Pink Venus
Almond Icing, Gateaux, Beauty Sleep, Angel Cake, Apricot pink

*Purples*




Digit, Poison Pen, Purple Haze, Parfait Amour, Thunder
Liv-a-violet, Little Minx, Violet, Mystical Mist, Fertile
Li'Lily, Royal Purple(Ben Nye), Satellite Dreams, Nocturnelle, Rich Purple

*Red/ Burgundy*




Satin taupe, Star Violet, Quarry, rare Specimen, Intoxicate
Bravado, Sketch, Shale, Moth brown, Soul Song
Cranbeey, Trax, Botanical, Bauty Marked, Shadowy Lady

*Neutrals*




Krisp, Vex, Behold, Soft Brown, Honestly
Pleasure Purr, Truce, Aria, Bagatelle, Old Gold
Oceanique, Seeding, Modelette, Girl Meets Boy, Club

*Tans*




Vanilla, Llama, naked, Ricepaper, Kid
Vapour, Steep, Provence, Claire de Lune, Arena
Brule, Shroom, Lightshade, Wishful, tan

*Teals*




Hipnotique, Surreal, Melody, Blue Absinthe, Ingenue Blue
Azreal Blue, Prose and Fancy, Moonflower, Pompous Blue, Teal
Peridot, Sugar Blue, Shimmermoss, Big T, Zonk Bleu!

*Wht/Blk/ Gray*




Cyrstal Avalance, Krisp, Idol Eyes, Silver Ring, Pandamonium
Chill, Rondelle, Dazzle, Print, Nehru
Vanilla, Silver Bullet, Scene, Typographic, Black Tied

*Yellow/Orange*




Spring Up, Chrome Yellow, Juiced, Orange tangent, Firespot
Canary Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Goldmine, Fab & Flashy, Paradisco
Going bananas, Golden lemon, Orange, Rule, D'Bohemia 





I forgot most of these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will update the names

Brushes










Collection


----------



## Brittni (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing and you listed the shadows!! you rock! Thanks for sharing


----------



## concertina (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## danijajuu (Jul 2, 2008)

you have such nice stuff..makes me want more makeup


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok between you and erine1881 collection today I've officially wet myself a little


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Great collection! The third shadow on the top row in the "unknown palette" is Belle Azure, I can spot my baby from a mile away!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_Ok between you and erine1881 collection today I've officially wet myself a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
TOO FUNNY


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous collection you have!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--me in front of your shadow collection


----------



## nightflight (Jul 2, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 2, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 5, 2008)

wow
that's a lot of eye shadows
i'm insanely jealous of you right now


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

LOVE your eyesahdow collection and the brush holder


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 5, 2008)

I absolutely love all the eye shadows and your collection looks great!


----------



## adegea (Jul 5, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## bubbette12 (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW! I'm in awe of the shadows


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 5, 2008)

ur eyeshadow collection is AMAZING! i have a festish for shadows too! what mac case is that? 1.6?


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish your happy place was MY happy place T____T


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 6, 2008)

super nice collection.. wow


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2008)

This completely made my jaw drop... wow...


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 7, 2008)

All those eyeshadows!!!! can you say....WOW!


----------

